# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Stosowanie preparatów na wątrobę

## Pablos77

Witam. Czy takie preparaty jak Hepatil czy Sylimarol można stosować regularnie, codziennie czy tylko w przypadku problemów z trawieniem?

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pimpam

Witaj,
można codziennie.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja żadnego leku akurat nie stosuję ciągle tylko co jakiś czas, bo to nie działa dobrze na wątrobę tak czy inaczej. Regularnie za to piję HepaVitale bo to po prostu bardzo dobre naturalne zioła. Jest w nich babka płesznik, ostropest i czarnuszka siewna. Bardzo dobrze działają na wątrobę. Piję je każdego dnia więc z czasem przestałam mieć takie problemy z trawieniem i ograniczyłam takie leki jak Hepatil do minimum. Nie pamiętam nawet kiedy ostatni raz je brałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście zalecam wizytę u specjalisty, przydatny może okazać się dobry internista ranking.abczdrowie.pl Doświadczony specjalista przepisze receptę na leki, które będą dla nas najodpowiedniejsze. W razie gdyby cokolwiek się działo, moglibyśmy się do niego zgłosić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja żadnego leku akurat nie stosuję ciągle tylko co jakiś czas, bo to nie działa dobrze na wątrobę tak czy inaczej. Regularnie za to piję HepaVitale bo to po prostu bardzo dobre naturalne zioła. Jest w nich babka płesznik, ostropest i czarnuszka siewna. Bardzo dobrze działają na wątrobę. Piję je każdego dnia więc z czasem przestałam mieć takie problemy z trawieniem i ograniczyłam takie leki jak Hepatil do minimum. Nie pamiętam nawet kiedy ostatni raz je brałam


czarnuszka i ostropest w jednym? a to ciekawe, zazwyczaj dodawałam czarnuszki do potraw, ale nie przepadam za jej smakiem, bo zawsze rozgryzam te ziarna, więc takie do picia zioła to chyba lepszy pomysł  :Wink:

----------


## Edzia225

Mój wujek stosuje Fresubin Hepa oczywiście w porozumieniu z lekarzem, ale nutridrinki są bogate w błonnik i witaminy i łatwo przyswajalne, wiem, że w DOZ można kupić.

----------


## Kozicka

Z tego co mi wiadomo to w zasadzie niczego nie można stosować zbyt długo.

----------

